
On this day in 1996, Apple acquired NeXT - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/12/20/on-this-day-in-1996-apple-acquired-next/
======
patrickgzill
I remember it, because I was working for a company that sold NeXT software and
NeXT-capable x86 machines. The owner closed the company shortly thereafter;
leading to my first mostly-Linux job.

------
davedx
...and someone made a statue of Jobs in Hungary.

Enough, please.

------
jsherer
...and changed the fate of the company entirely.

